# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  4 shtator 2016: Shenjtërimi i Nënë Terezës

## Albo

“Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por  zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit”. Nënë Terezës, me shtat imcak, por me besim shkëmbor, të patundur, iu besua misioni të kumtonte dashurinë e etur të Jezusit për njerëzimin, veçanërisht për më të varfërit ndër të varfër. “Hyji vijon ta dojë botën dhe na dërgon ty e mua  për t’u shprehur të varfërve dashurinë dhe mëshirën e Tij”. Në shpirtin e saj, përplot me dritën e Krishtit e me dashuri të zjarrtë për Të, kishte një dëshirë të vetme : “Të shuante etjen e dashurisë së Tij për shpirtrat njerëzore”.

Kjo lajmëtare e ndritur e dashurisë së Zotit, lindi më 26 gusht 1910 në Shkup, qytet i vendosur në udhëkryq të historisë së Ballkanit. Më e vogla e pesë fëmijëve të Nikollë dhe Drane Bojaxhiut, u pagëzua me emrin Gonxhe Anjeze, mori Kungimin e parë në moshën pesë vjeç e gjysëm e u krezmua në nëntor të vitit 1916. Që ditën e Kungimit të parë, ndjeu në zemër një dashuri të thellë për shpirtrat njerëzore. Me vdekjen e papritur  të babait, në sa Anjezja nuk i kishte mbushur endë  8 vjetët, për familjen filluan vështirësitë ekonomike. Dranja, grua burrneshë, i rriti fëmijët plot dashuri, duke ndikuar shumë në karakterin dhe rrugën e jetës që do të zgjidhte e bija. Më pas formimi fetar i Gonxhes u thellua në famullinë Zemrës së Krishtit, nën drejtimin e jezuitëve, në sa merrte pjesë gjallërisht ndër të gjitha veprimtaritë.

Në moshën 18 vjeçare, e shtyrë nga dëshira për t’u bërë misionare, në shtator të vitit 1928, Gonxhja i tha lamtumirë shtëpisë atërore, për të hyrë në Institutin e së Lumes Zojë, që njihej ndryshe me emrin “Motrat e Loretos”, në Irlandë. Atje mori emrin motër Mari Tereza, për nder të Shën Terezës së Krishtit Fëmijë. Në dhjetor u nis për në Indi. Në Kalkutë arriti më 6 Janar të vitit 1929. Pasi bëri kushtet e përkohshme, në maj të vitit 1931, Motër Tereza u dërgua në bashkësinë e Loretos, në Entali, ku dha mësim në shkollën St.Mary për vajza. Më 24 maj të 1937-ës, motër Tereza paraqiti  kushtet e përjetshme duke u bërë, siç tha ajo vetë: “Vashë e Jezusit” për “amshim”. Që nga ajo ditë  e tutje u quajt Nënë Tereza. Vazhdoi të jepte mësim në St. Mary dhe më 1944 u emërua drejtoreshë e shkollës. Grua që ia kishte kushtuar jetën lutjes, që i donte fort motrat dhe nxënëset e saj, Nënë Tereza jetoi e lumtur në Loreto për njëzet vjet me radhë. E njohur për zemërgjerësi, bujari, guxim, aftësi të posaçme në kryerjen e punëve më të rënda dhe për talent të natyrshëm organizativ, ajo e jetoi përkushtimin e saj ndaj Jezusit, ndërmjet motrave, me besnikëri dhe gëzim.

Më 10 dhjetor të 1946-ës, gjatë udhëtimit me tren nga Kalkuta në Darjeeling, për ushtrimet shpirtërore vjetore, Nënë Tereza ndjeu “frymëzimin” e ri, “thirrjen brenda thirrjes”. Atë ditë, si e qysh ajo nuk e tregoi kurrë, etja e Krishtit për dashuri e për shpirtra njerëzore e pushtoi zemrën e saj dhe dëshira e flaktë për ta shuar etjen e Zotit u bë  qëllimi kryesor i jetës. Në javët dhe muajt e mëpasëm, ajo nisi të dëgjonte një zë që i fliste shpirtit të saj e të shihte vegime. Krishti i zbulonte kështu dëshirën e zemrës së  Tij  ndaj “njerëzve, që duke u flijuar për dashurinë”, “do të rrezatonin  dashurinë e tij  ndër shpirtra”. “Eja, të jesh drita ime”- iu lut – “nuk mund të shkoj vetëm”. E i tregoi sa vuante duke parë mospërfilljen ndaj të varfërve, sa i dhimbte, kur mendonte se ata nuk e njihnin e sa dashuri të zjarrtë kishte për ta. Jezusi i kërkoi Nënë Terezës  të themelonte një bashkësi rregulltare, Misionaret e Bamirësisë, që do t’i kushtoheshin  shërbimit ndaj më të varfërve ndërmjet të varfërve. Kaluan rreth dy vjet  arsyetimesh e verifikimesh, para se Nënë Tereza të merrte lejen për fillimin e misionit të saj të ri. Më 17 gusht të 1948-ës, veshi për herë të parë sarin e bardhë me anët blu dhe la pas shpine kangjellat e kuvendit të Loretos, të cilin e donte aq  shumë, për të hyrë në botën e të varfërve.

Pas një kursi të shkurtër pranë Motrave Mjeke Misionare në Patna, Nënë Tereza u kthye rishtas në Kalkutë ku gjeti një strehë të përkohshme pranë Motrave të Vogla të të Varfërve. Më 21 dhjetor shkeli për herë të parë në lagjet e të varfërve: vizitoi familje, u lau plagët disa fëmijëve, u kujdesua për një plak që dergjej në rrugë të madhe dhe për një grua që po vdiste nga uria e nga tuberkulozi. E niste ditën me Jezusin në Eukaristi; pastaj, me rruzaren në duar, dilte për t’i gjetur dhe për t’u shërbyer atyre që janë: “të braktisur, të padashur, të papërkujdesur”. Disa muaj më vonë, me të u bashkuan, njëra pas tjetrës, disa nga ish-nxënëset e saj.

Më 7 tetor të vitit 1950, Kryedioqeza e Kalkutës njihte zyrtarisht Kongregatën e re të Misionareve të Bamirësisë. Në muajt e parë të vitit 1960, Nënë Tereza filloi t’i dërgonte motrat e saj në të katër anët e Indisë. E Drejta Papnore, lëshuar Kongregatës nga Papa Pali VI në shkurt të 1965-ës, i dha zemër të hapte një shtëpi misionare në Venezuelë. Menjëherë pas saj u themeluan shtëpi të tjera  në Romë e në Tanzani dhe, pak më vonë, në të gjitha kontinentet. Duke filluar nga viti 1980, deri më 1990, Nënë Tereza  hapi shtëpi misioni pothuajse në të gjitha vendet komuniste, duke përfshirë ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik, Shqipërinë dhe Kubën.

Për t’iu përgjigjur sa më mirë si nevojave fizike, ashtu dhe atyre shpirtërore të të varfërve, Nënë Tereza më 1963 themeloi Vëllezërit Misionarë të Bamirësisë; më 1976, degën kundruese të motrave; më 1979, Vëllezërit kundrues dhe më 1984, Etërit Misionarë të Bamirësisë. Gjithsesi frymëzimi i saj nuk u kufizua vetëm në njerëzit e thirrur për jetë rregulltare. Organizoi Bashkëpunëtorët e Nënë Terezës dhe Bashkëpunëtorët e Sëmurë dhe të Munduar, njerëz të feve e të kombësive të ndryshme, me të cilët  u bë një në lutje, thjeshtësi, flijim dhe në apostullimin e saj që shprehej me vepra të përvuajtura bamirësie. Kjo frymë  e shtyu të themelonte më pas Misionarët Shekullarë të Bamirësisë. Duke iu përgjigjur kërkesës së shumë meshtarëve, më 1991 Nënë Tereza themeloi edhe Lëvizjen e Korpit të Krishtit për Meshtarë, si “rrugë e vogël që i çon në shenjtërim” ata, të cilët ishin një mendje me karizmën dhe me shpirtin e saj.

Gjatë këtyre viteve, në sa misioni i saj përhapej me të shpejtë, bota filloi t’ia ngulte sytë Nënë Terezës dhe veprës që ajo kishte nisur. Meritoi shumë çmime  për veprën e saj, duke filluar nga Çmimi indian Padmashri, në vitin 1962, për të vijuar me Çmimin e rëndësishëm Nobel për Paqen, më 1979, ndërsa mjetet e komunikimit filluan t’i ndiqnin veprimtaritë e saj me interes gjithnjë e më të madh. Si çmimet, ashtu edhe gjithçka që e vinte në qëndër të vëmendjes, i pranoi  “për lavdinë e Zotit e në emër të të varfërve”.

Gjithë jeta dhe vepra e Nënë Terezës është  dëshmi e gëzimit që buron nga dashuria, e madhështisë dhe e dinjitetit të çdo njeriu, e vlerës së gjërave të vogla të bëra me besnikëri e me dashuri, e sidomos, e vlerës së pakrahasueshme të miqësisë me Zotin. Por duhet theksuar edhe një virtyt tjetër  heroik i kësaj gruaje të madhe, i cili u bë i  njohur vetëm pas vdekjes së saj. E fshehur nga sytë e të gjithëve, e fshehur deri nga ata që i qëndruan më pranë, jeta e saj e brendshme u vu në provë: pati përshtypjen e dhimbshme e të vazhdueshme se ishte ndarë nga Zoti, madje se ai e kishte braktisur, ndërsa  në shpirt i rritej gjithnjë e më tepër dëshira për ta pasur pranë. Atë që po provonte e quajti “errësirë”. “Nata e dhimbshme” e shpirtit të saj, e cila nisi në kohën kur sapo kishte filluar apostullimin mes të varfërve e që vijoi gjatë gjithë jetës, e çoi Nënë Terezën në një bashkim edhe më të thellë me Zotin. Përmes errësirës, mori pjesë mistikisht në etjen e Krishtit, në dëshirën e tij të dhimbshme e të zjarrtë  për dashuri, duke u njësuar me mjerimin  e të varfërve.

Gjatë viteve të fundit të jetës, pa marrë parasysh problemet e shumta e serioze shëndetësore, Nënë Tereza vijoi t’i printe Kongregatës së saj dhe t’u përgjigjej nevojave të të varfërve e të Kishës. Sot Kongregata 4000 motra, të pranishme në 730 shtëpi misionare, të përhapura në 123 vende të botës. Në mars të vitit 1997  bekoi Eproren e re të Përgjithshme, të sapo zgjedhur, të Misionareve të Bamirësisë e bëri edhe një udhëtim jashtë shteti. Si pati takuar Papën Gjon Pali II për të mbramen herë, u rikthye në Kalkutë ku kaloi javët e fundit të jetës duke pritur vizitorë e duke u dhënë këshilla simotrave. Më 5 shtator 1997 jeta tokësore e Nënë Terezës arriti cakun e fundit. Qeveria indiane e nderoi me funeralin e Shtetit, në përfundim të të cilit trupi i saj u varros në Shtëpinë-Nënë të Misionareve të Bamirësisë. Shumë shpejt varri i saj u bë cak shtegtimi e lutjeje për njerëz të besojmave të ndryshme, për të varfër e për të pasur, pa kurrfarë dallimi. Nënë Tereza na lë testamentin e fesë së patundur, të shpresës së pamposhtur e të bamirësisë së jashtzakonshme. Duke iu përgjigjur thirrjes së Jezusit “Eja, të jesh drita ime!”, u bë Misionare e bamirësisë, “Nënë e të varfërve”, simbol i mëshirës për mbarë botën e dëshmitare e gjallë e dashurisë së etshme të Zotit.

Më pak se dy vjet pas vdekjes, për shkak të përhapjes së famës së shenjtërisë dhe hireve të nxjerra me ndërmjetësinë e saj, Papa Gjon Pali II lejoi të hapej çështja e shenjtërimit. Më 20 dhjetor 2002 miratoi dekretin mbi virtytet heroike dhe mrekullitë e bëra me ndërmjetësinë e saj. Nënë Tereza u lumnua më 19 tetor 2003, e diela XXIX gjatë vitit kishtar, Dita Misionare Botërore.

Më 17.12. 2015, Papa Françesku njohu mrekullinë dhe nënshkroi dekretin për shenjtërimin e Nënë Terezës, duke njohur mrekullinë e kryer me ndërmjetësimin e saj: shërimin e një besimtari brazilian të sëmurë me tumor në tru.

Më 4 qershor 2016 u caktua edhe data e shenjtërimit: të diel, më 4 shtator 2016, në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit, në Vatikan.

Radio Vatikani

----------


## Albo

*Foto emocionuese: Shqiptarja Nënë Tereza, nesër bëhet Shenjt*



Ne po ju sjellim një set fotografish


_Nënë Tereza në mesin e Motrave Misionare të Bamirësisë, asambleja që ajo themeloi në vitin 1950_


_Nënë Tereza në një foto të viteve gjashtëdhjetë, teksa bisedonte me një njeri në klinikën Dhapa, një prej strukturave që krijoi në Indi_


_Nënë Tereza e gjunjëzuar përpara Papa Pali të VI në vitin 1965_


_Në vitin 1972 ajo mori nga çmimin Nehru nga Qeveria e Indisë për solidaritet ndërkombëtar_


_Ajo merr pjesë në një takim lutjeje në stadiumin San Siro në Milano: 1977_

ORA NEWS

----------


## Albo

_Ulur pranë Kardinalit Giovanni Colombo, Kryepeshkopi i Milanos_


_Në vitin 1978 së bashku me Joseph Ratzinger, të ardhmen Benedikti XVI, atëherë kryepeshkopi i Monakos së Bavarisë_


_Në vitin 1979 ajo mori Çmimin Nobel për Paqe_


_Takimi me Papa Gjon Palin e II pas marrjes së çmimit Nobel_


_Me senatorin amerikan Ted Kennedy në vitet shtatëdhjetë_

----------


## Albo

_Një bisedë në vitin 1980 me Sandro Pertini, Presidenti i Republikës Italiane_


_1981 Maj, Gjon Pali II vuan sulmin në Sheshin e Shën Pjetrit: Nënë Tereza shkon për ta vizituar atë në spitalin Gemelli_


_Takimi i 1983 me Mbretëreshën Elizabeth të Anglisë_


_Nënë Tereza në vitin 1983 lutet së bashku me themeluesit e komunitetit Taizé, Brother Roger_

----------


## Albo

_Në vitin 1985, me presidentin amerikan Ronald Reagan dhe gruan e tij Nancy_


_Së bashku me peshkopin brazilian Helder Camara në një takim të vitit 1985_


_Në vitin 1986 Papa Gjon Pali II viziton Indinë dhe dëshiron Nënë Terezën në krah të tij_


_Në vitin 1987 ajo mori një diplomë nderi në Farmaci në Universitetin e Bolonjës_

----------


## Albo

_Një tjetër takim me Papa Gjon Pali II, në vitin 1987_


_Së bashku me Chiara Lubich, themeluesen e Lëvizjes së Fokolarëve_


_Një bisedë me Arafatin: në mes të ëndrrës së Nënë Terezës ishte për të hapur një mision në Gaza_


_Së bashku me Kardinalin Dionigi Tettamanzi, kryepeshkopi i Genoa në atë kohë_

----------

